# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Need advice/recommendations on a PC

## Equanimity

So far I've been playing WOW on an iMac but a Mac doesn't support the kind of software I'd like to use. . .
Need help putting together a shopping list for a system. Hoping to keep it at or below $1,000.00 excluding monitor.

I'd appreciate any help. Cheers!

----------


## surfeitpanda

Alienware Aurora R6

Potent gaming performance with impressive expandability

CPU: Intel Core i5 – i7 | Graphics: AMD Radeon RX 560 – Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti | RAM: 8GB – 64GB | Storage: 1TB – 2TB HDD, 256GB - 1TB M.2 PCIe SSD, 2TB HDD

----------


## JenniferT

if you’re a gamer, it’s also worth taking the time to check the refresh rate on the display of any potential laptop.

----------

